# Muss Boxen einfügen



## TRunKX (5. Okt 2005)

Ich muss in ein bestehendes JSP Projekt 3 Boxen einfügen und einen Button und der butons soll die Werte der 3 Boxen zurückgeben kann mir jemand nen ordentliches Tutorial geben oder mit sagen wie ich das anstellen soll?


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Okt 2005)

Meinst du Checkboxen oder was?

selfhtml


----------



## TRunKX (6. Okt 2005)

Wann fällt eigentlich mal wem auf das Selfhtml nur JAVA Script enthält? 

Naja aber hat sich erledigt das Problem hat sich verlagert!


----------

